# 63mm BMW Center Caps? Help!



## jwrit (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi: I just bought 4 18x8 Sport Edition TK1 rims with the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus mounted on them for my X3 from Tire Rack. They look great and I can't wait to get them on the car. 

One minor dissapointment is that the wheel caps are 63mm (2.5") and I cannot find 63mm center caps with the BMW logo on them for love nor money.

Does anyone know of anyone who has these? 

OR any alternative ideas? 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

John L. Wright
Ramstein AFB
Germany


----------

